# Do you know Lisa Gerakaris / Sparta Kennels?



## Morton (May 21, 2013)

I've been trying to reach my dog's breeder, but have not had any luck. Maybe someone here knows her?

Lisa Gerakaris
Sparta Kennels
Tenant Harbor, Maine

Her website and facebook account are active, but she has not responded to emails or calls. 

Thanks,
Wendy


----------



## Morton (May 21, 2013)

Feel free to PM me or email me (ucfwendy at rocketmail dot com) for details.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

A perfect example of the subject in another thread.

Tell me please, if you get 30 or more PM's from people that were considering this breeder, do you really feel like answering all of those?

Just curious.


----------



## Morton (May 21, 2013)

MichaelE said:


> A perfect example of the subject in another thread.
> 
> Tell me please, if you get 30 or more PM's from people that were considering this breeder, do you really feel like answering all of those?
> 
> Just curious.


not sure what other thread you are talking about...

Yes, I will answer all who respond. ** comments removed by ADMIN. Please keep this private** has not responded to repeated attempts to contact her (yes, I gave ample opportunity). 

** comment removed by ADMIN**

I'd be happy to post all the details, just didn't know if it was appropriate to do so here.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

No. You cannot post the details here. You may have already posted too much information.

That was the point of my question.


----------



## Morton (May 21, 2013)

MichaelE said:


> No. You cannot post the details here. You may have already posted too much information.
> 
> That was the point of my question.


Is there another place on the forum for this? I'll happily move it.

Forums are a place in cyberspace for people to gather and share their experiences, information and to help one another.

Sometimes the information is not always positive. I'm looking at potentially having to put down my sweet 8 month old puppy. I don't want that to happen to anyone else.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

No. There is no place to share this information. You cannot post one word of negativity about any breeder whether or not you have factual evidence to back up your allegation.


----------



## Morton (May 21, 2013)

That is unfortunate. It also makes it very hard for people to research a potential breeder. If no one speaks up, how can bad experiences like mine be stopped?


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Morton said:


> That is unfortunate. It also makes it very hard for people to research a potential breeder. If no one speaks up, how can bad experiences like mine be stopped?


The problem is on the web you have to consider the source. I don't know you from a hole in the wall, so how do I know you are not a competitor or ex spouse trying to ruin someone's reputation?

P.S. I don't mean you personally, I mean in general. I don't know this breeder or her kennel, just stating my observation.


----------



## Morton (May 21, 2013)

ayoitzrimz said:


> The problem is on the web you have to consider the source. I don't know you from a hole in the wall, so how do I know you are not a competitor or ex spouse trying to ruin someone's reputation?
> 
> P.S. I don't mean you personally, I mean in general. I don't know this breeder or her kennel, just stating my observation.


I fully understand that and can appreciate the point of view. That is why I included my personal email and didn't spell out all of the details in this post.

It is just that there is no real protection for pet buyers. There is also little chance to know if your breeder is really being true or not. If they are not a good breeder, you don't often find out until it is too late. Typical contracts are worthless. Sometimes a warning in a forum may be your only clue.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Morton you are quite right on that front, and unfortunately it is a problem. Everything you said in your last post is correct, and its sad. What is wrong with your pup? A lot of people here are great at helping resolve medical issues or even suggest lifestyle changes that might help ease the suffering if it comes down to it. I might suggest starting a thread about your dog's issues (but leave the breeder out of it, or the admins will remove your thread) in the health section. You'll be surprised that many people have been through it and might offer some great advice!!!

Good luck, and I am very sorry to hear you are having issues with your dog, it's never fun to invest so much and have to deal with things that are out of our control...


----------



## Morton (May 21, 2013)

ayoitzrimz said:


> Morton you are quite right on that front, and unfortunately it is a problem. Everything you said in your last post is correct, and its sad. What is wrong with your pup? A lot of people here are great at helping resolve medical issues or even suggest lifestyle changes that might help ease the suffering if it comes down to it. I might suggest starting a thread about your dog's issues (but leave the breeder out of it, or the admins will remove your thread) in the health section. You'll be surprised that many people have been through it and might offer some great advice!!!
> 
> Good luck, and I am very sorry to hear you are having issues with your dog, it's never fun to invest so much and have to deal with things that are out of our control...


I have started one. Not linking to this one on purpose for all the reasons already posted.


----------

